# Saaf Lemania Chronos



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Finally had a chance to add two SAAF-issued chronos to the SwAF. I found and bought them in 2008, but just picked them up during my recent holiday travels. These two are direct from the RSA and are accompanied by copies of the QMs issue log.

I prefer the Lemania SwAF chrono overall - it's a gorgeous watch - but the SAAF chronos are very interesting and just as historically significant. The simplicity and legibility of the dials is a breath of fresh air in comparison to most modern chronos.










The cal. 1872, the same engine as found in the SwAF.










The 5012 - a modified 5100 (rehaute is slightly misadjusted)










The pair again










After some polywatch work, I'll post more photos of the trio!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

A couple of real stunners there - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb Colin, very worthy additions to your collection....

We need group shots!

Should be amazing.....


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Congratualtions on your purchase, a beautiful brace!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

what a lovely pair, wear in good health,

paul


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

As you said very different to most now. Love the 5012 especially


----------



## Trinity (Aug 15, 2009)

See the buckle says "made in Britain". That must be a while ago then.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Trinity said:


> See the buckle says "made in Britain". That must be a while ago then.


Well spotted! Actually, the Corvus "Real Bond" strap was made in the UK in 2008 or 2009.


----------



## Giggs11 (Sep 17, 2009)

:cheers: so cool lemania, first time for newbie like me.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Absolutely perfect in every way, your latest arrivals always amaze me Colin


----------

